# African Cichlids in Smaller aquaria



## Tetrazoid (Jan 27, 2008)

Just read an article in the October issue of TFH dealing with the African Cichlid Community in Smaller (i.e. 20 gallon) tanks.
I did not come away from this article with a real sense of just how such a small tank could possibly be home to a proper mix of more docile Africans. I have a 29 gallon set-up ready to be used for something; I would love to try Africans, but still am reluctant.

Can someone outline specific fish that could work in this size tank?

Do all the fish need to be males in order to avoid courting aggression?
What is the ideal substrate for Africans; i.e Aragonite?

Thanks'
Tetrazoid


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

in a 29 gallon you could do Tanganyika shell dwellers, or a small group of mbuna IMO. I think with a couple yellow labs or saulosi you could be fine. As long as there is only 1 male. Having one male will keep down courting agression.

There is no ideal substrate for africans. They like to dig so many use sand or smaller gravels


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

so that means "sand or smaller gravels" is ideal


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

you can try 6-4 yellow labs. keep the male ratio low.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Since you said Africans and not Mbuna, I am going to recomend Tanganikians. I have a 29g in my sig with 1 Julie, 4 Occies (+11 fry in one shell now) and 2 Black Calvus with a tiny Albino B/N Plecostomus. They are all smaller species and the Calvus grow so slow so if I ever need to move them it won't be for a very looooong time.
If you meant Malawi Mbuna... I'd try a rock pile in a cresent shape end to end across the back reaching clear to the top and try a dozen or more P. demasoni.
I have seen Yellow Labs as big as my hand, so eventually you would need a larger tank.


----------



## Moutralewn (Aug 27, 2008)

In a 29g you can also combine small rock & shelldwellers from Tanganyika.

You can create an aquascape full of rocks for the one half of your tank and full of shells for the other half and put some Neolamprologus Multifasciatus and a couple of Julidochromis transcriptus.

something like this.
(The page is greek but don't mind the text, just the pics)


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

N. brichardi species tank would be what I would choose for a 29g.
You could have rock structures and plants and the brichardi would fill it up with multible generations.
:fish: 
Alicem


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I second the N. brichardi species tank. They don't provide alot of color but they're a gorgeous fish and I think watching them multiply and developing a colony would be amazing.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd go with a saulosi tank. Easy to breed, peaceful and different male female colors (sweet colors). Decoration for that tank could be a nice rockpile and a few plants (real or fake). I have blue gravel (brings out colors) but wish i went with black sand and will probably be changing it soon.

Just an idea, check the _profiles_ section. Pick fish you would like too have and post asking questions about keeping them in a smaller tank.


----------

